# Fishing on Gates of Lodore trip



## Dakota7 (Jul 11, 2010)

Will be floating the Gates in October and am wondering about the flyfishing. Can anyone fill me in? Are the opportunities just here and there or is there consistent fishing throughout the 44 miles? Thanks.


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Jones Hole is happening. Everything else seemed too silty.


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

*Good fishing*

We floated in August and the water was clear. Trout fishing was good (similar to C section) down to the Yampa. Below there we started seeing a number of carp that were willing to eat a nymph. Good fun. We even had a kid catch a pike minnow on a spinner in Split Mountain.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

Floated Ladore 3 weeks ago and the Browns bit well day one, and on and off up to Jones hole. JH was good fir Eainbows as usual between creek inlet and big rock 75 yards down river on right. Panther martins fished well from boat when fly fishing wasn't an option. My buddy caught an 8 pound Squaw fish day two from a lunch sand bar. Good luck.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Bryan said:


> My buddy caught an 8 pound Squaw fish day two from a lunch sand bar. Good luck.


You got a picture of that pikeminnow? If it's that big, that might be one of the largest seen in years.


----------



## skiersteve3 (Apr 29, 2011)

Just got off the gates....I found the fishing to be much better than anticipated. Most of the fish we smaller than I would have suspected, but it was really quite good. I probably had ten takes down to pot creek. I also did get one big dog, a 23" brown.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

Heres the pike Minnow My buddy caught on Ladore a few weeks ago.


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

wow!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Heres the pike Minnow My buddy caught on Ladore a few weeks ago.


Where did your friends finger go!?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

Never ask about the finger man!


----------



## Sheik Djibouti (Sep 18, 2012)

I work with the fish shockers in Dinosaur. There are lots of big trout through Lodore Canyon, but they end abruptly at the Yampa confluence. If the water is clear, you should be able to catch some. Jones Hole is good as always. We've been seeing a few trout through Whirlpool Canyon in the riffles, probably due to the clear water from lack of storms and flash flooding.

The pikeminnow is a nice one! But please make the release quick and don't take too long with the trophy shot on shore. That fish could be older than you. It's definitely 7+ years old.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

I was down there in July and came up on some Utah fish & gamers doing a fish count via electro shock. They mentioned the various suckers as well as small mouth bass below Jones hole


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

Thx for the info Sheik,
We released that baby safely back into the river right after the trophy shot.


----------

